# nang



## jaypee06

I saw an episode of Filipino ka sabihin mo about "nang" and "ng",  but I totally didn't understand the part on "nang".


----------



## epistolario

1. *Ng* is followed by a noun or pronoun. 
2. *Nang* is followed by a verb. 

(I'm not sure if there are exceptions, or if I missed out on something in #2.) 

1. Binilhan ako *ng* nanay ko *ng* laruan. 
_My mom had bought me a toy._ 

2. Hindi ako kumakain *ng* gulay. 
_I don't eat vegetables._ 

3. Yumaman sila *nang* nanalo sila *ng* 10 milyong piso. 
_They became rich when they won 10 millon pesos._

4.* Nang* si Hudas ay nadulas, nalagas ang tatlong balbas. (humorous) 
_When Judas tripped and fell, he shed three strands of beard._ 

5. Tago *nang* tago or TNT (popular Tagalog expression for illegal aliens) 
_They keep on hiding._ 

* Except for sentences 4 & 5, *nang* is usually replaced by *nung* in familiar conversations.


----------



## epistolario

*Nang* is also followed by an adjective and an adverb. 

adjective: 

Naglakad siya *nang* nakayapak. 
_He walked barefoot(ed). _

adverb: 

Itiman *nang* husto ang bilog. 
_Shade the circle completely._


----------

